
I received $1000 and was asked to send it back. How does this scam work? - arshbot
https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/68110/i-received-1000-and-was-asked-to-send-it-back-how-was-this-scam-meant-to-work
======
simonblack
_Possible Australianism - netbank = a website + app by which an Aussie can do
their banking, including transferring money to other people._

Definitely Australian. 'Netbank' is the proprietary name given to internet
banking by the Commonwealth Bank of Australia. I use it myself, its interface
is very simple to use.

Money transfer to other bank accounts can be via Direct Credit to 'anyone',
even to foreign bank accounts. Company Invoices can be paid using that same
system or by a slightly separate system called BPay.

Paying money by cheque is now practically non-existent in Australia. I don't
think I have written one in several years.

------
celias
Tangentially related - The Cost Of Getting Your Money Back from NPR's Planet
Money

[https://www.npr.org/2019/06/26/736352315/episode-922-the-
cos...](https://www.npr.org/2019/06/26/736352315/episode-922-the-cost-of-
getting-your-money-back)

